# Pictures of Beaver Dams or Ponds



## Dog Hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Anybody got any pictures of theirs?  My girlfriends son has got a project to do on beavers and I'm looking for some pictures from GA.  Our pond is dried up due to the lack of rain.  

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe not the best pictures for the project, but maybe a start?  You can see the earthen "dam" that they have built up in our foodplot, to increase the size of their pond.  The rushing water, is where we broke their dam ..... but they go to work on it the next day and within a week it's back to normal, it seems.  We have to get rid of the little buggers!  LOL


----------



## Canuck5 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just pm me, if you want me to e-mail you the pics


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Here!


----------



## Canuck5 (Jan 20, 2012)

That's a good one Skakey!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks so much.  I'm assuming that if the pictures are here it is ok to use.  Please let me know if it is not.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've e-mailed you mine, so you're welcome to use them!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------

